
Work, Motivation and Purpose - corkscrew
https://jpc.dev/blog/work-motivation-and-purpose/
======
corkscrew
I'm the author. I was inspired to write this post after struggling with my own
motivation, working as a software developer. I think this post goes some way
to explaining why I felt that way.

